# stocking a lake victoria tank



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

i was considering mbuna , but a lot of things about them are putting me off. i love the colours of some of the victorian cichlids. 1 question id like to ask is does a single specemin of each species work>? do they have to be in groups/pairs? how is the agression compared to mbuna? do all fish need to be added at once or can i say stock 3/4 capacity leaving room to add a few carefully selected fish later? is the rule still to overstock like with mbuna?

lots of questions i know , but *** only ever kept new world cichlids before and want to make sure i get things right 1st time .


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
I have a question to ask yu??? can yu live alone yur all life???,don't yu need yur family???
these fishes have to be kept in group with male and females if yu want to see them behaving naturally. This being said, yu have choice between rocky fishes(mbipis) that are like mbunas in needs and others species( zooplanctivores) that are more peaceful and need to be kept in large number. One fish per species is not a good idea. Yu don't need to overstock( they are not like mbunas in this regard) they are harem brooder andlevel of agressivness varies following the habitat where the animals came from(plant eater, pelagics, benthopelagics, sand dwellers)
yu have to read and get informations before choosing.
xris


----------

